# Vbac



## beckyp (May 22, 2012)

I was wondering how many of you had ended up having a 'natural' delivery after a c-section?

I had a c-section first time round (induced but ended up with cs due to E looking up and the contractions not being strong enough at 8cm).  I've been given the option of being induced or having the cs in October (I'm now 15 weeks).  

Although I would love the idea of having the natural birth and going home quickly I'm just wondering if I should bother - bearing in mind that there is a higher percentage of it not working second time round.  I was home with E the next day (born at 10:52 on Thursday and home at midnight on Friday - would've been earlier if the doc didn't keep getting bleeped!) but I guess things are very different here (NZ).  I've already been told that the baby will go to special care unit if it's sugars are low.  E's were 1.3 at birth but she was never taken away from me in the UK and the thought of my baby being taken away fills me with dread.  I've also been told that I will be kept in for at least three days whereas I was home the next day with E - stocked up on some pain killers and off I went.  It was much nicer being at home and knowing that I could call if I'd got any problems than being in a ward with 6 other women and babies coming and going.  I also felt that the after support in the hospital was awful - I was just left on my own without anyone checking on us.

Has anyone had a vbac with no problems?  What are your thoughts on this ladies....I'd really appreciate your views.


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2012)

My sister did - not diabetic, had pre-eclampsia in her first preg, ending in an emergency C-section.

Her second preg ended in a forceps delivery in the end and they never ever told her how many stitches, she just knew it was 'a lot' LOL  So baby had a squished face, a pointy head and then turned bright yellow.  Sis was severely anaemic and I think she was (they both were) in hospital longer the second time than the first.

But yes you can do it, always assuming your pelvis is wide enough in the first place.  Husband has 2 daughters - eldest is built much like a brick outhouse, younger is marginally over 6.5 stone wringing wet.  Eldest has needed 3 Caesarians, youngest had an ectopic preg, later followed by 4 normal but exceptionally fast births.

Every preg is different !


----------



## Monkey (May 22, 2012)

No experience, but will be reading replies with interest - it's something I've pondered and we're not even expecting number 2 yet!

In terms of low blood sugar post birth tho, have you read anything about harvesteing colostrum antenatally? Idea being that if baby has low blood sugar, you have some colostrum ready, in sterilised syringes, to top up straight away - taking the pressure off getting bfing established mega quickly. Helped us, certainly.


----------

